# مواقف في حياتي وحيتكم تهلك من الضحك .....كل واحد يحكي موقف حصل فحياته ..يهلك من الضحك



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع ..أتغير كل واحد يكتب موقف حصل في حياته مضحك ؟؟

مرة كنت راكب الاسانسير وكنت بتكلم في الموبيل مش واخد بالي مين معايا بعد لما خلصت المكلمة فوجت لاقيت واحد من ضهره زي بابا ..حضنته ..

مرة كنت بتصفح علي النت أتعرفت علي وحد أسمه عطا .ataa..وكنت فاكر أن أسمه أتاا لحد لما فوجئت أنه بيقولي الاتا دي بتتاكل أنا أسمي عطا

مرة كنت بلعب كورة شطت بنت بالشلوت

مرة في المصيف دخلت شقة غلط ودخلت المطبخ وعملت البيض اللي جيبه وقعدت كلته وفوجئت بواحد غريب طالع من أوضة النوم ..

مرة واحد سلم عليا سلمت عليه وبوسته علي أساس أنه الشخص اللي كنت مستنيه وعزمته علي حاجة سقعة وطلع مش هوا ده طلع شحات عايز فلوس

مرة كنت في المدرسة دخلت حمام البنات غلط وقعدت أغني البنات مسكتني ودوني للمدير عملي أستدعاء ولي أمر وقعدت أعيط وأنا بقول والله مكنتش أقصد

كفاية كدا والبقية تاتي
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



fady_temon قال:


> مرة كنت بلعب كورة شطت بنت بالشلوت
> 
> مرة في المصيف دخلت شقة غلط ودخلت المطبخ وعملت البيض اللي جيبه وقعدت كلته وفوجئت بواحد غريب طالع من أوضة النوم ..
> 
> ...





*ايه الفضايح دي كلها يا بني
عجبوني المواقف دي قوووي
تسلم يا حبي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
مواقف حلوه هههههههههه
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

ههههههههههه تحفه




> مرة كنت بلعب كورة شطت بنت بالشلوت


بس مقولتليش كانت حلوه البنت دى


----------



## ponponayah (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف جامدة اووووووووووووى
ميرسى يا فادى​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



mikel coco قال:


> *ايه الفضايح دي كلها يا بني
> عجبوني المواقف دي قوووي
> تسلم يا حبي​*



تعيش ..نورت الموضوع ..أصعب موقف بتاع الاسانسير ..اتكسف أوي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> مواقف حلوه هههههههههه
> ​*



نورتي يا كوكي ..يارب تكوني مبسوطة
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه تحفه
> 
> 
> 
> بس مقولتليش كانت حلوه البنت دى



ميرسي لمرورك مش بقولك خطير مسدقتش
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف جامدة اووووووووووووى
> ميرسى يا فادى​*


العفو يا بونبوناية نورتي الموضوع ...
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

مرة في المصيف دخلت شقة غلط ودخلت المطبخ وعملت البيض اللي جيبه وقعدت كلته وفوجئت بواحد غريب طالع من أوضة النوم ..


*الموقفدةفكرنى بموقف حصلى بردة كنافى مصيف ودخلت شقة غلط كنت تحت*
*شقتنا  وبردة دخلت المطبخ وبابا وماماعمالين يشاورلى علشان اطلع ونا لا حياة لمن تنادى ونزلو جبونى فى الاخر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

هاهاهاهاهاهاها
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقف تجنن بجد حلوييييييييين خالص فيه منهم حصل معايا قبل كدا بس بلاش احراج​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



مملكة الغابة قال:


> مرة في المصيف دخلت شقة غلط ودخلت المطبخ وعملت البيض اللي جيبه وقعدت كلته وفوجئت بواحد غريب طالع من أوضة النوم ..
> 
> 
> *الموقفدةفكرنى بموقف حصلى بردة كنافى مصيف ودخلت شقة غلط كنت تحت*
> *شقتنا  وبردة دخلت المطبخ وبابا وماماعمالين يشاورلى علشان اطلع ونا لا حياة لمن تنادى ونزلو جبونى فى الاخر*



ههههههههه دا أنتي دماغ زيي بقي ..تعيشي وتخدي غيرها ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



molka molkan قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> ​



تعيش ..وميرسي لمرورك
أنا حاسس أن هي بسخرية شوية
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مواقف تجنن بجد حلوييييييييين خالص فيه منهم حصل معايا قبل كدا بس بلاش احراج​


وأيه الاحراج بس قولي خلينا نضحك معاكي
​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

ههههههههههههههه

مواقف تحفة بصراحة

انا مرة دخلت حمام وقفلت الباب ونسيت اني مفيش اوكره اصلا في الحمام

قعدت ارن علي صاحبي كان معايا ولا عبرني فكرني برخم عليه قعدت جواه لمدة ربع ساعة بس ربنا كرمني وواحد عدي من الاخر ههههه


----------



## احمد مسلم (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*









*ربي يعطيك العافية 
على الطرح المميز 
في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك
تحيتي وتقديري*​​


----------



## peace_86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

*لا يا فادي انت بجد عايزك حد يديلك بالشلوت زي ما عملت للبنت .. هههههههه
أمزح معاك .. مواقف حلوة وظريفة

مستنين الباقي يا مان*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*

حلوة المواقف المحرجة دى يا فادى

عايزين تانى عايزين تانى هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مواقف تحفة بصراحة
> 
> ...




*فكرتني بموقف حصل معايا زي ده بالظبط
بس طبعا مش استنيت زيك 
والا مكنتش هلاقي حد يفتح وهبات في الحمام
لان كنت في الجيش سعتها
دخلت الحمام ومكنتش اعرف ان الاوكره بايظه من جوه
طبعا طلعت ونطيت من فوق ع الحمام اللي جنبي
وخرجت بالسلامه والحمد لله 30:​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



coptic man قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مواقف تحفة بصراحة
> 
> ...



حلو الموقف ده ..متيجي نغير الموضوع ..لكل واحد يحكي موقف حصل فحياته ..يهلك من الضحك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



احمد مسلم قال:


> *ربي يعطيك العافية
> على الطرح المميز
> في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك
> تحيتي وتقديري*​​



نورت الموضوع وميرسي لمرورك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة المواقف المحرجة دى يا فادى
> 
> عايزين تانى عايزين تانى هههههههههههه​



لا المرة دي أنتم اللي هتقولو ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



mikel coco قال:


> *فكرتني بموقف حصل معايا زي ده بالظبط
> بس طبعا مش استنيت زيك
> والا مكنتش هلاقي حد يفتح وهبات في الحمام
> لان كنت في الجيش سعتها
> ...



طيب أنت نطيت في غيرك كسر الباب ....."العبد لله"
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

روعه جدا جدا

هههههههههه


شكراا



​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



mikel coco قال:


> *فكرتني بموقف حصل معايا زي ده بالظبط​*
> *بس طبعا مش استنيت زيك *
> *والا مكنتش هلاقي حد يفتح وهبات في الحمام*
> *لان كنت في الجيش سعتها*
> ...


 
هههههههه

لا انا في الجيش كان ربنا كارمني الابواب كانت سليمة

معادا لما كنت في السجن  مكنش في باب اصلا للحمام :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> حلو الموقف ده ..متيجي نغير الموضوع ..لكل واحد يحكي موقف حصل فحياته ..يهلك من الضحك​


 
ماشي يا فادي وهوا كذلك

وانا ها اقولكم علي موقف تاني حصل معايا في الجيش

انا كنت من النوع الملتزم جداا في الكتيبة لاني اصلا مش بحب اقعد فاضي عندي اقعد مع زميلي في الشمس واستحمل الرخامة احسن ما اقعد لوحدي مليون مرة فمرة كان في صف ضابط مسكنا وكنا بندرب علي حاجة وهو الراجل جدع وعايز يريح دماغه لاننا طبعا بسأل في كل حاجة يقولها علي الرغم اننا عارفها بس بدال ما اقعد ساكت وبالمرة بضحك صحابي ههههه
فقولتله ممكن اروح الحمام ما صدق ما لقاها وفكرني رايح مش راجع بس انا روحت ورجعت في خمس دقائق فهو استغرب فقالي يا ابني انتا ايه اللي جابك قولتله امال ها ابيت قالي بص يا مينا اخلع روح اعمل اي حاجة اهم حاجة ما اشوفكشي ههههههه:11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا فادي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مواقف في حياتي تهلك من الضحك .....هتضحك لما تشبع ..ضحك ...*



coptic man قال:


> ماشي يا فادي وهوا كذلك
> 
> وانا ها اقولكم علي موقف تاني حصل معايا في الجيش
> 
> ...



جميل الموقف ده ....انتا غلبان طحن
خليهم بقي يقولو مواقف ..
​


----------



## مسرة (27 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
مواقفك جمــــــــــــدة اوي 
انا بقيت اضحك
تجنن
شكرااااااا ليك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مسرة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> مواقفك جمــــــــــــدة اوي
> انا بقيت اضحك
> ...



نورتي الموضوع يا سكر أنتي ..قولي موقف بقي ..
​


----------

